# Time Warner Cable/CBS Dispute Good for RadioShack



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Advertising Age reports that RadioShack is one of the few winners in the ongoing battle between Time Warner Cable and CBS.

The blackout, which is affecting 3.2 million customers in New York, Los Angeles and Dallas, has created a double-digit spike in (the sale of) high-definition antennas at RadioShack in those markets a spokeswoman for the electronics retailer said Monday.

RadioShack wouldn't tell Adage just what that meant in numbers, but the jump in sales could prove troublesome for Time Warner since it shows consumers are willing to unplug from cable to watch the shows they want to watch. Time Warner stopped broadcasting CBS owned stations in markets like Dallas, Los Angeles and New York on August 2 in a dispute over retransmission fees.


----------

